# Win a Dayton Audio Speaker Package from Parts Express!



## VS Technology

Parts Express is giving away a pair of T652 tower speakers and an APA150 stereo power amp from Dayton Audio, so what are you waiting for? Enter today!

Dayton Audio speakers are very popular on Home Theater Shack, and for good reason. They provide great performance at surprisingly low cost, making them an exceptional value. 

In fact, the only thing better than paying so little for such great speakers is to get them for free—which can happen to you if you enter our sweepstakes! Parts Express is giving away a Dayton Audio speaker/amp package (total value $258.76) by random selection. The prize package includes two T652 tower speakers and an APA150 power amplifier.

To enter, all you have to do is fill out the simple registration form here—no payment or purchase of any kind is necessary to enter or win. You don't even have to be a member of Home Theater Shack—though joining is also free and easy, and doing so lets you participate in over 71,000 online conversations about all things audio and video with over 171,000 members. The contest period extends until July 31, 2018, after which one entry will be selected at random to win a pair of Dayton Audio T652 tower speakers and APA150 power amp from Parts Express.

ENTER CONTEST HERE 

So, what are you waiting for? Go to the registration form, fill it out, and cross your fingers. Who knows? You could find a pair of Dayton Audio T652 tower speakers and APA150 power amp from Parts Express delivered to your door!

To learn more about Dayton Audio, click here.

To learn more about Parts Express, click here.



GIVEAWAY – OFFICIAL RULES, TERMS AND CONDITIONS

HomeTheaterShack.com’s Parts Express Prize Pack Giveaway – By completing the Survey
Monkey questionnaire (https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HTS2018), Entrants are eligible to win
one (1) prize pack including Dayton Audio APA150 and Dayton Audio T652 Tower Pair (value of
$258.76 USD). One (1) Winner will be chosen at random and contacted by VerticalScope Inc.’s
staff.

1. NO PURCHASE OR PAYMENT OF ANY KIND IS NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN THIS
SWEEPSTAKES. AGE/RESIDENCY RESTRICTIONS, VOID WHERE PROHIBITED.

2. PRIZE: One (1) Winner will be randomly selected to receive one (1) Dayton Audio Prize
Pack from Parts Express (the “Prize Supplier”). Total approximate retail value of all prizes is
approximately $258.76 USD. Prizes are not transferable and no cash or prize substitution is
allowed. Prize package is awarded "as is" with no warranty or guarantee, either express or
implied.

3. ELIGIBILITY: From the time of entry through the final date of prize fulfillment, each contest
entrant and selected entrant must be a permanent lawful citizen and resident residing in the 50
United States or the District of Columbia, and be twenty one (21) years of age or older.VOID IN
PUERTO RICO, THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, IN ALL FOREIGN COUNTRIES OUTSIDE OF
THE UNITED STATES, AND ALL OTHER U.S. TERRITORIES AND POSSESSIONS AND
WHERE PROHIBITED OR RESTRICTED BY LAW. Employees, officers, directors, agents and
representatives, of the Sponsor and the Prize Supplier and each of their respective parent
companies, affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising and promotion agencies, promotion partners and
any entity involved in the development, production, implementation, administration or fulfillment
of this Sweepstakes, and the immediate family members (e.g., spouse, mother, father, sister,
brother, uncle, aunt, nephew, niece, grandparent, in-law, daughter and son, regardless of where
they live) and persons living in the same household (whether or not related) of such individuals
are not eligible to participate or win. Only one selected entrant per household. All decisions of the
Sponsor with respect to this sweepstakes are final. The Sponsor shall have the right at any time
to require proof of identity and failure to provide such proof may result in disqualification from the
Sweepstakes.

4. ENTER BY INTERNET: Beginning at 10:00 a.m. (EST) on Monday, May 7 th , 2018, you may
enter this sweepstakes via the Internet by logging onto HomeTheaterShack.com and completing
the Survey Monkey questionnaire.

5. SELECTION OF WINNER: One (1) Entrant will be selected on Tuesday, July 31 st , 2018 by
random selection of entrants who have completed the Survey Monkey questionnaire on
HomeTheaterShack.com. The Winner will be announced publicly on HomeTheaterShack.com
and will be contacted directly by a representative of the Sponsor via email. The Winner will be required to provide a mailing address (that is not a
P.O. Box) to receive the prize which will be shipped free of charge.

6. ODDS OF WINNING: Odds of winning a prize are determined by the total number of eligible
entries received.

7. RESTRICTIONS: The prize package consists of Dayton Audio APA150 and Dayton Audio
T652 Tower Pair provided by the Prize Supplier approximately valued at $258.76 USD. If prize
cannot be awarded due to circumstances beyond the control of the Sponsor or Prize Supplier, no
substitute prize will be awarded due to the unique nature of the prize. Sponsor and Prize Supplier
shall not be liable to the winner or any person claiming through winner for failure to supply the
prize or any part thereof, by reason of any acts of God, any action(s), regulation(s), order(s) or
request(s) by any governmental or quasi-governmental entity (whether or not the action(s),
regulations(s), order(s) or request(s) prove(s) to be invalid), equipment failure, utility failure,
internet failure, terrorist acts, threatened terrorist acts, air raid, blackout, act of public enemy,
earthquake, war (declared or undeclared), fire, flood, epidemic, explosion, unusually severe
weather, hurricane, embargo, labor dispute or strike (whether legal or illegal) labor or material
shortage, transportation interruption of any kind, work slow-down, civil disturbance, insurrection,
riot, or any other cause beyond Sponsor's or Prize Supplier's control (collectively, "Force Majeure Event"). Sponsor shall not be responsible for any cancellations, delays, diversions or
substitutions or any act or omissions whatsoever by the performers/events, other transportation
companies or any other persons providing any of these services and accommodations to
passengers including any results thereof such as changes in services or accommodations
necessitated by same.

8. CONDITIONS: By entering the Giveaway, entrants agree to be bound by the Official Rules,
Terms and Conditions and that Sponsor has the irrevocable right to use in perpetuity entrants'
names, user names, likenesses, photographs, voices, home mailing address, biographical and
prize information, and entry materials, without notice to entrants and without compensation or
obligation, in any and all media now or hereafter known throughout the world, in any manner
whatsoever, to advertise and promote Sponsor, its products and services, the Sweepstakes, and
for any other purpose except where prohibited by law. Entrant waives the right to assert as a cost
of winning a prize any and all costs of verification and redemption or travel to redeem said prize
and any liability which might arise from redeeming or seeking to redeem said prize. Sponsor is
not responsible for fraudulent calls or emails made to entrants not by the Sponsor. If the
Sweepstakes is not capable of running as planned by reason of damage by computer viruses,
worms or bugs, tampering, unauthorized intervention, fraud, technical limitations or failures, any
Force Majeure Event or any other cause which, in the sole opinion of Sponsor, could corrupt,
compromise, undermine or otherwise affect the administration, security, fairness, integrity,
viability or proper conduct of the Sweepstakes, Sponsor reserves the right, in its sole and
absolute discretion, to cancel, terminate, modify or suspend all or any part of the Sweepstakes,
and to select a winner from among all eligible entries received by Sponsor up until the time of
such cancellation, termination, modification or suspension, as applicable. Sponsor reserves the
right in its sole discretion to disqualify any individual that (i) tampers or attempts to tamper with
the entry process or the operations of this Sweepstakes in any manner, (ii) violates the Official
Rules, Terms and Conditions or (iii) acts in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner, or with
intent to annoy, abuse, threaten or harass any other person. CAUTION: ANY ATTEMPT BY AN
ENTRANT OR ANY OTHER INDIVIDUAL TO DELIBERATELY DAMAGE OR UNDERMINE THE

LEGITIMATE OPERATION OF THIS SWEEPSTAKES IS A VIOLATION OF CRIMINAL AND
CIVIL LAWS. SHOULD SUCH AN ATTEMPT BE MADE, SPONSOR RESERVES THE RIGHT
TO SEEK CIVIL AND/OR CRIMINAL PROSECUTION AND/OR DAMAGES FROM ANY SUCH
PERSON TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. Any expenses and receipt and use
of the prize and federal, state and local taxes and fees applicable in connection with the prize
awarded are the sole responsibility of the Winner. This Sweepstakes is subject to all federal, state
and local laws of the United States.VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. Sponsor, Prize Supplier, and
their respective officers, directors, parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries and advertising and
promotion agencies, employees, representatives and agents are not responsible for and shall not
be liable for (i) any injuries, losses or damages of any kind caused by a prize resulting from
acceptance, possession or usage of the prize, or (ii) printing, distribution or production errors.
Sponsor or its affiliates may rescind any promotion found to contain such errors without liability at
its or their sole discretion.

9. SPONSOR: The Sponsor of this contest is VerticalScope Inc. (the owner and operator of
HomeTheaterShack.com), 111 Peter Street, Suite 700, Toronto, Ontario, M5V 2H1.​


----------



## firingmusic

*Re: Win a Dayton Audio Mobile Speaker Package from Parts Express!*

wow nice deal!


----------

